# A couple pics from my crash



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I got a couple of photos from the crash that I was in on the 8th. I got them from the fire dept. and had to reshoot them with my digital camera. Sorry about the quality. The accident scene was reconstructed by a Sgt. I work with and estimated speed was 35-40. I thought I was going around 35 when I hit the tree. 











This is a photo looking through the passenger door. This other photo is pretty obvious. I was driving right to left and crossed center line and whacked the tree.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

your lucky to be typing on here...glad your ok


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Jack - I have seen a few of these in my time in the fire service, as you would have - I bet you feel a very lucky boy. Hope it's not long before you are back on your feet. pete


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I've taken a few pix of accidents like that in my chosen line of work as well, and hazmail is right... You're one lucky man.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

OUCH, Its good to hear your OK, Is that a police cruiser that you were in, at the time of the accident?


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Definitely a lucky man. Hope your recovery is quick. Even though I'm under a winter storm warning this morning through tomorrow morning, Spring is about ready for full bloom and those fish need you out chasing them. Get well soon.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, that is a police cruiser that I was in. Been a police officer for the last 13 years. This was the first crash and hopefully last one that I'll be in. I've hit a few deer in the cruisers but nothing like this. I've been pretty bored lately so if anyone wants to pm me and just say Hi, feel free.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cutt'em........As I posted in your other thread.........glad those two boys still got a dad.....and I'm glad for your wife, also.....Sending prayers again (for all) hope your healing process goes well.......God Bless............Jon Sr.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The inside of that vehicle does not have a very user-friendly look about it. I'm glad you're here to be writing about it. It looks like a situation where another few inches this way or that and the outcome may have been tragically different.

Be patient and heal up, Mark. You'll be out and about and hopefully good as new again.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Vince,
No the cruisers don't have much room in them. It's hard to see but on the passenger side, I have a laptop mounted to the floor that I do all my logs and computer checks on. It was taken out before the pic was taken. Thank goodness the passenger airbag didn't go off, or it would of been like a grenade going off inside hitting the computer. I've complained since day 1 about the impalas not having any room in them. The cage sits too far forward and you can't put the seats back far enough to get away from the dash. That's why my legs got so banged up. I have about 2 inches of space when sitting in the car normally between my knees and the dash. Now if I was 5'6", it might of been a different story, but I'm 6'2".


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

You have to be thanking the man upstairs for keeping you with your family and friends.....I have seen less car damage with fatalities as I am sure you have. Glad you're going to be ok.

Rod


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Youre truly fortunate to be around  hoping for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Glad you doing okay.


----------



## deer_turkey328 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, that is something to see. Glad your ok and thanks for your service...You folks dont get enough credit..tony


----------

